# Ok I'm lost, need SLI help



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

Solaris had told me(before he left for a night of drinking), that I can run 2 GPU clients on my rig with SLI still enabled. Since he will be most likely totally sloshed when we next talk, I cant go to him for help

First, are all aspects of that true?

I've seen the tutorials, but I see mostly that SLI needs to be off to fold. Sorry if I'm being 3 click lazy, but I'd rather not have the hassle of switching back and forth.

Pointing me at tutorials and writeups is fine, I just need to see if I'm going to run a single client or if I can 2 with SLI still active.


----------



## RX-7 (Nov 21, 2009)

I run mine with sli enabled, you just need the dummy vga dongle and extend the desktop to the second card


----------



## bogmali (Nov 21, 2009)

Peet- I think this belongs to the Tech assist area which Buck will probably move. But to somewhat answer your question, I'm showing you a screenie with my 2X8800GTS 512 in SLI and no dummy plug chugging away on some 353 WU's:







And here is what my settiings/flags looked like:






LMK if you need more help bro


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

Well if I can get this sorted, he dont need to move it

Whatever makes for a smoother time, I'm all for.

Bog,, you still have SLI in games with this configuration? I realize you say its enabled, but does it function ok?


----------



## bogmali (Nov 21, 2009)

sneekypeet said:


> Well if I can get this sorted, he dont need to move it
> 
> Whatever makes for a smoother time, I'm all for.
> 
> Bog,, you still have SLI in games with this configuration? I realize you say its enabled, but does it function ok?




I don't game on any of rigs but yes it functions just fine with 3DMARK Vantage and PCMARK


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 21, 2009)

Solaris hooked me up on TS 






I didnt link to the 285 in her rig yet, but Im anxious to see the PPD these 3 generate.

Oh this is nice....


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 21, 2009)

lol ass atleast i sobered up glad its working for ya.


----------

